# G'day



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!
All the cool kids both ski and ride...since she skis, get at least an intermediate if not an advanced level board. Is she an aggressive skier? If so, go for an advanced...also does she do cam or rocked skis? Btw...hopefully she will do the research....and just ask you for your cash or card...lol.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Damn you must be quite well off to afford 25 days on the snow in Australia! Even more so with kids!

Most friends back home usually only manage 1-2 weekends, and yet somehow spend more than i do in my 20+ days on the snow here in Japan.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Last year I managed 14 days in Australia and another 14 in Japan but my kids are both under 5 so I only take them down once to play in the snow and then cut some laps while they eat lunch.

The Epic pass has made things more affordable for me.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Ah true, i forget that season passes start making sense at anything over 7 days or so. Over here i think its closer to 20 days before the season pass makes sense, but even then it locks me into one mountain when there are 20 available to me.

I remember i used to sometimes do daytrips (with the 5hr drive each way), or stay at the campsite there to try and save money... But when you go with friends and stay at hotels, it was an easy $800 pp for a weekend.

Looks like it will be a great season for you guys there though; mad jealous (I only got 4 days out this year due to the birth of my son)


----------



## w0mbl3 (Jun 4, 2019)

tokyo_dom said:


> Damn you must be quite well off to afford 25 days on the snow in Australia! Even more so with kids!
> 
> Most friends back home usually only manage 1-2 weekends, and yet somehow spend more than i do in my 20+ days on the snow here in Japan.


Nah I have two super powers..

1. I have in-laws in the USA who live in snow areas with ski fields
2. I'm prepared to drive 6 hours *each way* for weekends on the snow

Living somewhere with decent snow would be great, but I'd have to give up a lot of beach time, and I lived 2 years in Canada so know that day to day, I'd rather be near a beach than shoveling my driveway


----------



## w0mbl3 (Jun 4, 2019)

JDA said:


> The Epic pass has made things more affordable for me.


Yeah the epic pass should make a difference, hence the 25 day goal. 

I'm hoping to pass "break even" on this by July 14th (if I can find somewhere cheap to stay there this weekend.. NRMA park in jindabyne booked already). Anything beyond day 7 is winning


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

w0mbl3 said:


> Yeah the epic pass should make a difference, hence the 25 day goal.
> 
> I'm hoping to pass "break even" on this by July 14th (if I can find somewhere cheap to stay there this weekend.. NRMA park in jindabyne booked already). Anything beyond day 7 is winning


I booked 3x four day weekends back in Feb in my mates apartment, heading down tonight too for a last minute one day session.
I'll book another 4 days in September if we have enough snow and then I will have 2 weeks in Japan, 5 days of free lift tickets for that will be on the epic pass.

Next year might be tricky though as my oldest boy starts school.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

w0mbl3 said:


> Yeah the epic pass should make a difference, hence the 25 day goal.
> 
> I'm hoping to pass "break even" on this by July 14th (if I can find somewhere cheap to stay there this weekend.. NRMA park in jindabyne booked already). Anything beyond day 7 is winning


Ah thats the caravan park i remember staying at. Its crazy how even when shared amongst 10 people, renting a house for a couple of days works out so expensive. That park is the only affordable place in Jindy.
I would seriously consider buying a van, fully heat insulating it and staying in that. 
Packed lunches, make your own dinners. I think if i moved back to Australia my snow experiences would be so cheapskate.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

tokyo_dom said:


> Damn you must be quite well off to afford 25 days on the snow in Australia! Even more so with kids!
> 
> Most friends back home usually only manage 1-2 weekends, and yet somehow spend more than i do in my 20+ days on the snow here in Japan.


Yeah skiing here is getting ridiculous, even WITH season passes - I see the snow culture here being all about local kids who are hungry to progress, the wealthy, the peeps who used to be enthusiasts but are now limited to maybe <10 days per year because it's too expensive, and then the thousands and thousands and millions of people who travel from Sydney all the way to Jindy, then park up and toboggan on the patches of snow just past the National Park entry gate, with the thermos and Indo Mie etc etc. 

Hi Womble, welcome! Yeah a few Aussies on here - it's a good forum with a wealth of info, not to mention tons of ideas for gear, thanks to our experienced counterparts in the Northern 
Hemisphere  

Although.... I've been finding discussions of some of the boards in those quivers to be a bit dangerous, finance-wise.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Welcome!

I have been pretty lucky last couple of years to have a hook up in jindy, both a place to crash and a place i can hire for $35 a night. So that + epic pass and it works out ok-ish. This year I have a remote job so I should get a good amount of days in as I can work down there.

In-laws living 2 hours from hakuba for Japan season for me. 

Paying normal price for accom for australia snow is super exy. Not sure what I'll do if I lose my good deals. All my friends who board have stopped as it costs too much, it sucks.

Was just looking to plan a trip to the states at the end of the year, but it just works out so much more expensive than Japan I don't think we will bother. Which is annoying cause I wanna check it out.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

sush1 said:


> Was just looking to plan a trip to the states at the end of the year, but it just works out so much more expensive than Japan I don't think we will bother. Which is annoying cause I wanna check it out.


You're pretty lucky to have your Jindy setup - if I had something like that, I'd be there for sure, couple of months a year. 

And shame about the States - I'm thinking that for the same reason, lots of Aussies are now flocking to Japan, however if I had the resources [and if I was allowed to enter the United States to begin with], I'd be over there a lot more. 

I lived in Breck for a season [family lived there for two, right on Main St, 2 mins walk from the bus to Peak 9]. There's something pretty special about the States IME - from the impressiveness of the mountains as you fly in to either SLC or Denver, to the huge safe highways that weave up into those big mountains, to the sheer stoke of what they've got retail-wise, the food outlets and big warm cinnamon-scented log cabin coffee shops, not to mention the SIZE of the hills and length of runs that encourage you to be on top of your stamina game...

It's pretty fcking cool. Definitely needs to be done at least once.


----------

